# Essential Oil Safety



## Lindy

Lately there has been some discussion on safe levels of essential oils.

Depending on the intended application of the end product is going to determine how much essential oil is used.  When we get into talking percentages, we're talking about the combined amount of the essential oil, not a percentage of each essential oil.  For instance.  It is commonly accepted practice that small children only receive 1.5% essential oil in a product, so your combined total cannot be above that level if you are making something for a child.  And because children are so much more sensitive there is a list of essential oils that are the only ones that should be used for children (ref: Valerie Ann Worwood - Essential Oils for Healthy Children).

There are a lot of people (unqualified) that like to create pages about things they may not be qualified to write about and want their opinion to be heard.  Not everything we read on the internet is the truth and there is a lot out there written by quacks with their own agenda.  In fact who knows maybe I'm a quack (I expect people who don't like me or agree with my line of study call me that).  Your best resources are from trusted authors, and even better than that by taking a course in aromatherapy, even if it is just an introductory course so that when you use essential oils in product you understand safe handling and how to find the information you need to understand what you are using and why.

Now let's touch on* Photosentizers*.  All citrus oils are photosensitizing.  What this means in layman's terms is that you are more likely to get a some burn when using a product with citrus in it if that are of the skin is exposed to direct, or even indirect, sunlight.  Remember we can burn on a cloudy day (been there done that and it took me by surprise).  So if you are using citrus in a product and you are using more than 2% concentration you should have a warning on the packaging.  Is that the law - no.  Is it responsible - yes.

*May Cause Irritation*  This one means that it can cause contact dermatitis which can run from a little bit of burning, or irritation all the way up to full blown *sensitivy* which can be an allergic reaction.  Mind you anything that says "may cause irritation" is unlikely to give you blisters as would something that is a sensitizer.

*Sensitizer*  To become allergic to something we must be exposed to it more than once.  Each time we are exposed to it we react stronger.  An oil that is a sensitizer usually means that if you already prone to reacting to this ingredient or something within its botanical family you will be either have a reaction or make you more sensitive to the other allergy.  For instance.  I have an orange and lemon allergy - when I've had a reaction either mild or strong then I become more sensitive to my other allergies for about 3 months, for other people it can be 6 months to a year.  The allergic reaction has my histamine levels up and reactive which is what an allergy is - your body rejecting a substance.

This is so much a shortened version, but I hope you find it helpful and at least a little informative.

My certification is Clinical Aromatherapist so I am by no means a master and my certification is only a year old so I too still have a lot to learn.  The good news is that my training revealed how much more I need to learn  If you get Saponifier then you will have read my articles on essential oil monographs which is a great way to learn about an oil.  Take one oil that you want to use on a regular basis and learn everything you can about that oil, then move onto the next.


----------



## soapbuddy

Thank you for starting this thread. I have my Aromatherapy Certification from a Aromatherapy School in San Francisco. This was not one of those weekend or intensive classes that you can finish off in a week or so. It took me approx.. 4 months to finish the course with homework every day. Lots of reading, lots of studying and lots of hands on learning. I have worked in the Aromatherapy field for the last 20 years. I have taught private classes when I lived in Santa Barbara and I still do on occasion here in Palm Springs. I was fortunate to meet Shirley Price and have an excellent discussion on this subject. I took a very informative class from Robert Tisserand, who has a ton of knowledge.

I take ongoing classes whenever I can. As a Licensed Esthetician and a Massage Therapist I understand how important it is to keep up with any new information on essential oils and their safety. I am still learning and will continue to do so.


----------



## Lindy

Irena I think it is so important to help people understand how to safely use these amazing oils.  I'm thrilled to know your training now too!   I'm hope you won't mind being my go-to person....   

My training took me a year to complete between the reading and the homework involved.  So well worth it, although like I said, more than anything it taught me just how much I don't know..... but want to....


----------



## carebear

Oh Irena, thanks for chiming in.  Your years of training and experience are and invaluable resource to me!


----------



## soapbuddy

carebear said:
			
		

> Oh Irena, thanks for chiming in.  Your years of training and experience are and invaluable resource to me!


Thank you and you're very welcome.


----------



## Fragola

Do you happen to know which substance contained in citrus oils causes photosensitization ?

For example, citrus oils share "ingredients" with non-citrus oils lemongrass, melissa, litsea, etc. 

Is orange peel or neroli also  in this category ?


----------



## Tabitha

> There are a lot of people (unqualified) that like to create pages about things they may not be qualified to write abou.t



AMEN!!!


----------



## Fragola

Some interesting reading here:

http://www.pharmpress.com/product/97808 ... ience#tab3

The link is to a book, which I haven't read, but a sample chapter is available for free download as pdf.


----------



## judymoody

I don't have any formal training in aromatherapy.

However, I recommend the IFRA standards as a good place to start to evaluate safe usage levels for a variety of fragrances, both synthetics and EOs.

Their website is a bit cumbersome and I have sometimes had some problems downloading things but here's the link:

http://www.ifraorg.org/en-us/home/public_home

HTH!


----------



## Araseth

I have probably a really silly question, sorry. If you are using citrus essential oils in soap i.e you're going to wash them off does it have the same photosensitizing effect as say in a lotion? I wanted to make a soap with some lemon essential oil in it and want to make sure, don't want to hurt my friends or family :?


----------



## soapbuddy

Araseth said:
			
		

> I have probably a really silly question, sorry. If you are using citrus essential oils in soap i.e you're going to wash them off does it have the same photosensitizing effect as say in a lotion? I wanted to make a soap with some lemon essential oil in it and want to make sure, don't want to hurt my friends or family :?


Soap is a wash off product, so I would say no problem with citrus oils there.


----------



## Araseth

Thanks very much soapbuddy


----------



## soapbuddy

Araseth said:
			
		

> Thanks very much soapbuddy


You're welcome.


----------



## leila

*help*

Hi Can someone answer me how to buy rose oil from the site rosesscent.com


----------



## soapbuddy

*Re: help*



			
				leila said:
			
		

> Hi Can someone answer me how to buy rose oil from the site rosesscent.com


Fragrance or the real deal? If you want top notch rose that's natural, I would get it from av-at.com . It is pricey though.


----------



## leila

I bought from this merchant e-Bay is a true rose oil is discharged without a price on how much cheaper it is provided that 1 kg worth $ 5,000


----------



## soapbuddy

leila said:
			
		

> I bought from this merchant e-Bay is a true rose oil is discharged without a price on how much cheaper it is provided that 1 kg worth $ 5,000


Did they provide you with a COA? I am leery of buying any EO's on ebay.


----------



## Lindy

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> leila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought from this merchant e-Bay is a true rose oil is discharged without a price on how much cheaper it is provided that 1 kg worth $ 5,000
> 
> 
> 
> Did they provide you with a COA? I am leery of buying any EO's on ebay.
Click to expand...


+1


----------



## Guest

If you haven’t used essential oils before, read more essential oil safety tips first. The spice oils Ginger and Black Pepper can irritate the skin if your skin is sensitive...


----------



## Guest

I work with essentials oils 3 times per week, for facials and massage. The product range is from Anne semolina and I worry a little as I use them all day for those 3 days all different blends dependent on the clients skin type and concerns..... This is my 2 Nd child and I'm 9 weeks but worried if there will be any abnormalities to the fetus pls someone tell me what to do..........


----------



## carebear

aromaworks said:
			
		

> I work with essentials oils 3 times per week, for facials and massage. The product range is from Anne semolina and I worry a little as I use them all day for those 3 days all different blends dependent on the clients skin type and concerns..... This is my 2 Nd child and I'm 9 weeks but worried if there will be any abnormalities to the fetus pls someone tell me what to do..........


We're not qualified in any way to answer that question.  Please check with your doctor.


----------



## Lindy

I would also recommend that you do research on essential oils that you are using that frequently to learn contra-indicators and make an appointment with not only your doctor but also a qualified aromatherapist.

I'm a little surprised that you would be doing this kind of work without aromatherapy training that would have already taught you what is safe and what is not....


----------



## Fragola

Fragola said:
			
		

> Do you happen to know which substance contained in citrus oils causes photosensitization ?
> 
> For example, citrus oils share "ingredients" with non-citrus oils lemongrass, melissa, litsea, etc.
> 
> Is orange peel or neroli also in this category ?



Best questions are ones that you answer yourself:

http://suite101.com/article/photo-toxic ... ils-a69964

A great article about phototoxicity in essential oils.


----------



## hoegarden

Lindy, as you are more experience with Essential oil, how about starting a informative thread of the % of each EO to be used?

I do understand that you emphasize on not more than 3% of EO in soap. I believe that some single EO can go to 3% direct in soap (like lavendar) but some need to be mixed with other EO. I did read that somebody, perhaps yourself, mentioning that it best not to let eucalyptus exceed 0.3%

thus I think this could be a good information if we can share and understand better.


----------



## Relle

hoegarden said:


> Lindy, as you are more experience with Essential oil, how about starting a informative thread of the % of each EO to be used? QUOTE]
> 
> Do you realise how many EO's there are .


----------



## hoegarden

Perhaps we can start with some common one and add on on the way..? Just a suggestion though.. haha


----------



## Lindy

Each Essential Oil has an IFRA maximum recommended usage which should be available where you are buying your essential oils.  If it is not available then you need a new supplier...


----------



## oranget

Citrus, i would really like to use citrus EO in lip balms and hand cream. I see them listed on the IFRA sticky thread here, and they are mentioned in this thread. 

If I find a bergapten-free bergamot, is that safe, no restrictions, or would that still be limited to a certain, but higher % ?

Are there any preferred/ trustworthy suppliers of the Bergaptene free EO , and ones to avoid ?

Do any other Citrus EO's have a " problem removed " version?

And, Blood orange is not on the IFRA Banned / restricted, would you know what the limit % is ?

Thank You for your knowledge, desire to educate, & prevent sunburn  : )


----------



## Lindy

For wash-off products like soap you must stay beneath 3% and you will need to place a warning to avoid the sun for three (3) hours after using the product.  For leave-on products like lip balm you should not go over 1% and those are flavours I would not recommend in a lip balm.   With a lip balm you need to put the same warning on your label.  Not worth it, nor the risk to your customers to use any citrus for flavouring of a lip balm...


----------



## tobim

Hi Lindy,
Thanks for your post.
There is really a lot to learn  with Soap making. Its kind of scary when you have to consider the safety accept especially when making products that others will use.
when you talk on percentages, on what do you base the percentage?


----------



## Lindy

Hi sorry for the late answer.  I base my percentages on the overall, completed weight.


----------



## Dahila

I would never go over 1% of weight in any leave on products, and for sure not citrus ) I keep it for my cleaning and soaps


----------



## shunt2011

Wren said:


> Actually, most essential oils are safe and free of adverse side effects when used properly. The important to note that most essential oils cannot be applied directly to the skin (without being diluted).




This is an old post. Please read the rule stickies and please visit the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011

Wren said:


> It's safety involves a state of being free from risk or occurrence of injury, harm, or danger. Individuals who practice aromatherapy need to be aware of the safety issues involved with using essential oils in order to avoid potential adverse effects.


 
Please stop necroposting in the forums.  Also, please go read the stickes and rules.  Lastly, please go to the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.  Some of your postings are starting to sound spammy and we would like to know more about you and your soapy skills so that we can understand your posts more clearly.

Thank you!


----------



## Nad

Hello!  I would like to use some of you expertise about essential oils vs. aromatherapy essential oils...I like to make bath bombs and use essential oils most of the time.
I recently came across two blends that smell amazing but are labeled (for aromatherapy use only) and should therefore not be exposed to the skin.  My questions are: 1.  Why?  Do they put something in the blend that is bad for the skin? (after all, you can get the same essential and it is ok for the skin).  2.  Assuming bath bombs contain oils and other ingredients, is it ok to use those aromatherapy essential oils?


----------



## dibbles

It would be helpful to list the essential oils that are in the blend. And maybe the supplier. If the seller is not a soap or bath and body supplies vendor, they may be just cautioning against applying the essential oils directly to the skin, undiluted. Some EOs can also cause skin sensitivities.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

As you know, and as stated above, there limits on what is a safe amount of certain Eos when it comes to skin contact. You can't use lavender and cinnamon at anywhere near the same amounts, as example. 

So if a mix contained a great deal of cinnamon, it could well be classed as unsafe for skin use. Not that there is anything"bad" in there, other than the fact that too much of certain Eos is sometimes worse than using a lot of things that people consider "bad"


----------



## Nad

ok thanks


----------



## dixiedragon

Nad, this is an old thread. You would do better to start a new one. Thanks!


----------

